# Luckydog joins fotopic.net



## luckydog (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey all,

Check out my new site http://darryl465.fotopic.net

It's only new, so there isn't a lot of photies in it yet, but i will start transferring images soon.

Looks to be a really good site with lots of free MB available. Shubin lives there too![/url]


----------



## Shubin (Nov 4, 2003)

Operation Croc?  Nice shots.  I work near the Edinburgh RAAF here in SA.  I'm always trying to get pics of the planes.  

I wasn't aware of that voting thing, that's brilliant.  I'm going to crank that up on mine too for my own vanity.  If you see that I've taken it down, that's 'cause all the votes were poor.

Nice to see your shots, and I'll check back to see some updates.  I'm trying to update my own with at least one new shot each week.


----------

